# The Pinkbike Podcast: Episode 79 - What's The Future of eMTBs?



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

If you want to skip ahead of the news banter and into the meat of the discussion, it starts at the 21:30 mark.



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-pinkbike-podcast-episode-79-whats-the-future-of-e-bikes.html



Host: Mike Levy
Panelists: Mike Kazimer, Brian Park, Seb Stott


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

Lots of hate. I was also disappointed with their overall knowledge. Mike is the only one who understands E bikes.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

stevenfallover said:


> Lots of hate. I was also disappointed with their overall knowledge. Mike is the only one who understands E bikes.


Somehow it doesn't seem like we listened to the same podcast.

But no, this isn't a deep dive on e-bikes.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

One thing is for sure, it's not going to be like child porn where the entire industry rejected the very concept of it complete with self policing and govt crackdowns.

No matter how much ebike haters wish that would happen.

All while the equestrians stomp on the wedge that's dividing ebike haters and the can't we all just get along crowd, laughing that we did it to ourselves.

good job. The only thing more toxic will be the finger pointing when trails start getting closed to all MTB.


----------

